# Ex-juror arrested in connection with boyfriend's case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

FALMOUTH, Mass. (AP) -- A woman dismissed from the jury of a high-profile murder trial after being taped talking about the trial with her jailed boyfriend was arrested Wednesday as an alleged accessory in his attempted murder case.
Rachel Huffman, 22, was picked up on a warrant charging her as an accessory after the fact (attempted murder), with larceny under $250 and possession of stolen Registry of Motor Vehicles documents, Falmouth police said in a news release. She also was charged with possession of marijuana after a small amount of the drug allegedly was found in her purse, police said.
Huffman was released on bail, and was expected at Falmouth District court Thursday. A number for Huffman could not be found.
Her boyfriend, Kyle Hicks, 21, is accused of participating with two other men in the Nov. 11 shooting of his cousin, Michael Hendricks, who is recovering..

Huffman's car, which contained more than 300 stolen vehicle inspection stickers, was used by her boyfriend to drive to and from the East Falmouth shooting scene, and one of the suspects was found hiding in her closet, the Cape Cod Times has reported, citing court records.
Huffman was a member of the jury that deadlocked after deliberating five days in the case of Christopher McCowen, a trash collector accused of raping and murdering fashion writer Christa Worthington in January 2002. Huffman was dismissed Nov. 14 after she was heard disparaging police and talking about news reports of the trial in recorded conversations with Hicks. An alternate juror replaced her on the panel, which convicted McCowen on Nov. 16.

*







*

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------

